# Levelling systems



## 89898 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

Just found this forum whilst google searching for vehicle levelling systems.

Don't strictly speaking need this for a motorhome, but I'm hoping that some here might be able to point me in the right direction

I am Technical Co-ordinator for an NHS eye screening programme, actually a Diabetic Retinopathy Screening Service, and we are currently having two custom built mobile units supplied. These are based on a Citroen chassis/cab, where the convertor cuts off the existing chassis and replaces it with a lightweight spaceframe chassis of much greater dimensions (up to 2.5m x 6.5m) and then builds a body on this.

Due to the sensitive nature of the photographic equipment we use, it is essential that our vehicles are 
a) level
b) steady
and as such we need a system to achieve level and then, to a degree, "lock out" the suspension. Air suspension has been considered, but seems too expensive an option at £6000+ per vehicle, and also it allows too much movement even when deflated

I wonder if anyone on here knows of any system, either electric or hydraulic (or both) which oculd achieve what we need, hopefully for a reasonable price?

Any help would be appreciated!!

Thanks

Dave


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

montyburns said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just found this forum whilst google searching for vehicle levelling systems.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave

Being someone who needs your system (being diabetic) although in North Devon they carry this out in the local hospital. When we owned an american RV it came with an automatic levelling system, whereby you could use one side or all four at a time to level the motorhome. On our present motorhome we have just had fitted the airide system (www.airide.co.uk) which does in a minor way allow you to do this, but only in inches, not huge amounts.

Whether it is possible to get the american system fitted here, I do not know, but a phone call to one or two of the US dealers here would no doubt inform you. As to airides - give John Symonds a call ( he is down in Torquay - Tel/Fax: (01803) 214620 or (Mobile) 07836 779700 E-Mail: [email protected] and he would be able to give you some idea of the amount of adjustment possible.)

You can tell him I recommended him if you like - I have no connection except as a satisfied customer.

Hope it helps

Carol


----------



## 89898 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Carol

Thanks for the reply

I think that what you have suggested looks like a similar solution to the air we have already considered (albeit at a much reduced cost!) The price and the fact that the vehicles are twin axled precluded this initially, and I think that, although the option you mention is much cheaper, the tiwn axle thing will scupper it!

What we need is an actual jacking system. I have seen these on RV's Stateside and they are terrific, but I don't think they would suit our vans - we need something smaller!

Out of interest, if anyone IS interested that is, what we are buying is two of these

http://www.fame-vehicles.com

Glad to hear your eyes are being properly screened. A lot of areas have not been doing this properly. We were one of the first regions to start such a service, but I'm pleased to say that most areas now are doing the right thing, either mobile or hospital based!

Dave


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

montyburns said:


> Out of interest, if anyone IS interested that is, what we are buying is two of these
> 
> http://www.fame-vehicles.com
> 
> ...


Hi Dave

Interesting web site - I wondered who did these conversions.

Living in North Devon, as I said mine visit was hospital based (in South Molton) but as I went for my annual eye test I was informed that there is only enough money here to do it bi-annually - but I could pay him for the other year!!!

So much for the NHS again - it shouldn't matter where you live what treatment we get - but it does. I suppose we should think ourselves lucky that we get it bi-annually, maybe there are some areas that get none.

Why not give John Symonds of Symondspeed (Airides) and ask about it, he is very approachable and I am sure would be willing to give advice, either good or bad. Hope you find something.

If it is so important to have the equipment level, is it not possible to arrange for the tables they are on to be adjustable in some way, surely that may be an easier option? Just a thought

Carol


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

*Corner jacks*

These may not be suitable, but worth a look.

In the CAK catalogue there are some electrically operated corner jacks/steadies which may help with your problem.

C.A.K Tanks 
01926 854271
Aqua House, 
Princes Drive Ind Estate. 
Kenilworth, 
Warwickshire, 
CV8 2FD

It is also possible to get electrically powered rams of various weight capacities and lengths which you could mount vertically in the corners with feet/pads on the bottom, then using a key switch, raise and lower the van according to ground conditions.

Another way, a bit crude looking is the jacks permanently fixed on 'Portakabins'.

Personally I have fabricated some ramps which after some practice you get to know how much to drive up them etc, these are used in combination with a small spirit level permanently fixed by the drivers seat. The level was set/calibrated by using a large spirit level to get the van perfectly level (side to side, front to back)


----------



## 89898 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

We need the whole van to be level unfortunately, not just the table! 
It's a better working environment, but also safer for the patients

I like the idea of electric or hydraulic lifts/steadies. I'll have a look at CAK

At the moment whatever we think of is being rejected and it's just getting us nowhere. We are having corner steadies, but they won't level. We'd considered Bulldog Levellers, but according to Bulldog, they won't be strong enough. I don't feel that driving onto ramps is a suitable option....

Watch this space!

Dave


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

I'm sure you have sorted this problem by now. However there is a company in Malvern called Dytecna whom I had a long discussion with regarding the leveling of military radio portakabin style portable offices which need leveling quickly and easily. They may be worth contacting, though I didn't see the end result. but being mod spec it aint guna be five bob.


----------



## 89898 (May 1, 2005)

Averywildwildcamper said:


> I'm sure you have sorted this problem by now. However there is a company in Malvern called Dytecna whom I had a long discussion with regarding the leveling of military radio portakabin style portable offices which need leveling quickly and easily. They may be worth contacting, though I didn't see the end result. but being mod spec it aint guna be five bob.


Thanks for this! Found them on http://www.dytecna.co.uk - very interesting, and, yes, probably very expensive too!

Actually this prob is _not_ sorted... We actually did find a supplier/manufacturer who had _exactly_ what we required. Not in the UK mind, but on http://equalizersystems.com/ This company would supply remotely controllable landing legs, for a varying vehicle weights. They quoted two complete systems for us, at £1000 and £1400 depending on capacity. Either would have been strong enough

Unfortunately, the company building the vans for us now say that their chassis has only been designed and tested for normal use ie sat on four wheels, and if they bolted on legs these might flex the chassis and split the body..... Can't argue with that I suppose. But they did say that if we ever have to buy more vehicles, then they might be willing to test the landing leg system

Let's hope we need more then!!!

Dave


----------

